# Autumn Blush themes.



## Mark Evans (19 Jun 2009)

i'm practising different themes for "final layout images" etc etc. 

of course this is still in it's early days, but it's giving me a good chance to see how this may pan out....i'm liking the gap i the middle   ...no foresight there   

anyways, what ya reckon? text and stuff would go at the bottom


----------



## samc (19 Jun 2009)

looks ace to me   

I wish i could do something cool like that to my photos

i see you still have that little balloon ram


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Jun 2009)

cheers samc. The Ram is a new addition. there's a pair in there. also i've bought some more pencil fish!

real nice ones.





i've seen these things colour up and believe me there stunning!

cant wait for these to go red


----------



## samc (19 Jun 2009)

they look quite nice mark iv allways liked the look of them. 

i still like rummies by the way they shoal


----------



## aaronnorth (19 Jun 2009)

i like your over contrasty and overexposed images but i think it is too much on the 1st pencil fish shot. The tank shot might be a little OTT but i'll sit on the fence with that one   lol


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Jun 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> i like your over contrasty and overexposed images but i think it is too much on the 1st pencil fish shot. The tank shot might be a little OTT but i'll sit on the fence with that one  lol



your right mate, this is a case of practise with flash for me too. although the over exposed background is so typical of amano...you don't want a grey background with a white wall?   it is the look i'm after.

so of the main man's work is mega over exposed, i just try to copy  8)


----------



## George Farmer (19 Jun 2009)

I like the high-key effect, Mark.

It's really punchy and typical of your photography style.

However, I have to agree with Aaron on the 2nd image; it looks a little too overexposed on my monitor and a lot of the finer details have been blown out.

The 'scape is coming along great.  I really like it for a few reasons -

1. I'm envious of your over head MH lighting and strobes!   
2. I know it's going to be very high-impact and effective with the bold combination of textures and colours.
3. Your pruning learning curve will be beneficial dealing with so many stem species.
4. It reminds me of my 60cm English Summer... 

I'm not so keen on the fish selection, but it does suit the brave nature of the layout, so kudos for that too.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## TDI-line (19 Jun 2009)

Visually stunning, and those pencil fish are very cool.

Just one thing, is there a reason why the title isn't in the centre? 

Or is that the rule of 2/3rd's or 6/8th's.


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Jun 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I like the high-key effect, Mark.
> 
> It's really punchy and typical of your photography style.
> 
> ...



i love georges replies....the greatest critique ever, in the nicest possible way   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> However, I have to agree with Aaron on the 2nd image; it looks a little too overexposed on my monitor and a lot of the finer details have been blown out.



true, i lost the detail at shooting time. it was the only shot that looked "almost" right.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> 1. I'm envious of your over head MH lighting and strobes!



the MH is great mate, the strobes are there for the borrowing...i said that previously I think.   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Your pruning learning curve will be beneficial dealing with so many stem species.



a challenge for sure, i've found already 1 or 2 choices may turnout to be wrong, but i'm cool with that.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> It reminds me of my 60cm English Summer...
> 
> not intentional...promise   ....just looked at it....yeah it is similar
> 
> ...



yes!....laziness! I just literally, throw the layered images togetheri.e logos etc.... consider it a sample image rather than the "final"  

i've just completely messed this post up  :? ...i've got quotes within quotes????  just read through it a couple of times, you'll get the jist of it.


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Jun 2009)

i've just checked the first image DATA, and that was taken with MH lighting only, no flash. i took 50/50


----------



## John Starkey (19 Jun 2009)

Hey all you photo techi guys,these pics look ok to me,but i am so crap at photography its unreal,  
regards john.


----------



## George Farmer (19 Jun 2009)

john starkey said:
			
		

> Hey all you photo techi guys,these pics look ok to me,but i am so crap at photography its unreal,
> regards john.


I'll give you a crash course tomorrow mate.  Maybe Mark will join us at some point too... 

Mark - credit's due where credit's due and you're good at what you do.  And I'm a poet and didn't know it.


----------



## John Starkey (19 Jun 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> john starkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it would be great if all the good photography guys and the guys who want to learn arranged a day or weekend somewhere really nice and scenic to get together,
sorry to highjack your thread mark,

regards john.


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Jun 2009)

john starkey said:
			
		

> sorry to highjack your thread mark,



no probs.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Maybe Mark will join us at some point too...



sadly, actually not sadly as its a charity match for cancer research...i've got a fishing match tomorrow so i cant go. The next outing I'll be there  8)


----------

